# Help! Osmo Top Oil turned my walnut white!



## alphabeta279 (8 Feb 2021)

Hi all, just applied the second coat of Osmo Topsoil Clear Satin to a new walnut console I've made. I was going to go with walnut oil, but figured I'd try this as it will take a battering with keys and other hard objects over the years.

It's come out looking very 'whitewashed' - I may have added too much in the second coat or it may be as it's sitting over a radiator and the heat may have dried the wax too fast or something.

Any tips on how to tone down/remove this white colour wash - feels a sin for walnut to not have that lovely deep colour....!









TopOil - Osmo UK


No More Water Marks Food safe (EN 1186) Safe for use on children's toys (EN 71.3) Extremely water repellent Very durable and hardwearing Resistant to common liquid spillages such as water, juice, tea, cola and wine Saliva-resistant and sweatproof, suitable for children's toys...




osmouk.com


----------



## AESamuel (8 Feb 2021)

I think white spirits are the recommended solvent for osmo, might be worth wiping some over it to try and get some of the excess off. I find osmo really does need to be applied in very light coats, and I wouldn't put any finish above a radiator while it's drying/curing!


----------



## TheUnicorn (8 Feb 2021)

AESamuel said:


> I wouldn't put any finish above a radiator while it's drying/curing!


a fair point, but hard to know exactly how best to dry things in the winter


----------



## alphabeta279 (8 Feb 2021)

Thanks - will give white spirit a test then!


----------



## Rorton (8 Feb 2021)

Wonder if they but the wrong label in the bottle and u have the white satin by mistake?

do you have a scrap off walnut you could try some more on, and just leave that in the house somewhere and see if it does the same?


----------



## Rockhigh (9 Feb 2021)

I am so sorry to hear, I have used that top oil many times on walnut cutting boards with success. Do you think something is wrong with the oil ? Please see my pics.


----------



## JAW911 (9 Feb 2021)

Osmo Polyx should be applied as thinly as possible. Better to apply two or three coats than to try to get one nice thick one on first. Last year I sanded some oak to 320 grit and that was too fine for Osmo. I have to remove the wet and start again reducing the grit to 180. As far as I remember I very gently removed the oil with meths . It worked fine.


----------



## alphabeta279 (9 Feb 2021)

Hi all,

Ok, tried first rub of White spirit - I 'think' this may have marginally improved, obviously need to wait for it to dry to tell for sure. Any tips on best approach - could put rotex/mirka deros on it with sponge or something if quicker....!? Should I let it soak in first or just rub away?

JAW911 - note as per link at top, note this is a Osmo Top Oil (not Poly X, just in case this makes a difference)


----------



## AESamuel (9 Feb 2021)

TheUnicorn said:


> a fair point, but hard to know exactly how best to dry things in the winter



Putting something in the same room as a radiator should be fine, just not right next to it/above it.


----------



## alphabeta279 (12 Feb 2021)

Hmm ok, tried about three coats of white spirit and it's improved slightly, but not dramatically.

I'm just using a sponge at the moment to rub it - should I go with something more abrasive?


----------



## alphabeta279 (12 Feb 2021)

PS here's the damage! You'll see it's just the top part that has Osmo top Oil on


----------



## Rorton (12 Feb 2021)

it still looks to me like its the wrong Osmo









TopOil - Osmo UK


No More Water Marks Food safe (EN 1186) Safe for use on children's toys (EN 71.3) Extremely water repellent Very durable and hardwearing Resistant to common liquid spillages such as water, juice, tea, cola and wine Saliva-resistant and sweatproof, suitable for children's toys...




osmouk.com





there is a white satin which looks like what is on your piece (looking at the sample on the Osmo website) as opposed to Clear Satin - possible the wrong label was applied to the bottle.

Are you able to get one to two of the 'sample' sachets online - only a couple of pounds, id get the PolyX Satin clear and the Top Oil Satin Clear, and try those on some offcuts

Nice console btw!


----------



## AESamuel (12 Feb 2021)

alphabeta279 said:


> PS here's the damage! You'll see it's just the top part that has Osmo top Oil on



Woah that is quite dramatic! As Rorton said, they do a few colour variations including white and "natural" which has white pigment in too.
Can you check the label to ensure the number matches up with what you're expecting?
I've had a tin of osmo which had an English label stuck over a label in another language. If that's the case for you you could try peeling it off and checking the number on the one underneath to see if it is definitely the right stuff.

Also, have you tried finishing a scrap of walnut not over a radiator to see if the same thing happens?


----------



## Nelly111s (13 Feb 2021)

Have you tried asking Osmo technical support? They’re very helpful (when I’ve been in touch with them).


----------



## Nelly111s (13 Feb 2021)

Also, as for process of application, try this Click Here


----------

